

UserVoice for iOS: Add native in-app user support to your iPhone or iPad app. - rrwhite
http://www.uservoice.com/ios/

======
thomasknoll
Awesome, thank you! The native aspect of this is so important since it is
usually so difficult to be in touch with customer support through apps.

~~~
rrwhite
What was most surprising was the staggering amount of junk emails on larger
consumer apps (user clicks "help" link, goes to Mail view, freaks out and hits
send to get out of it). We've also seen Apple reject apps that link out to a
web experience for customer support that has any sort of sign in link. Native
all the way.

------
galenward
Looks interesting.

Doing anything beyond a "give feedback" email link means a bunch of
integration headaches for app developers.

~~~
rrwhite
It's deceptively a lot of work to do anything more than a Mail link. You've
got server side calls, user identity, etc. Hopefully this SDK fixes that.

